# Logan 820 back-gear problem



## vincent52100 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, a gremlin has snuck into my 820 lathe. I needed to drill an 18 mm hole in a steel rod. I engaged the back gears and it locked up when I turned it on. I checked and everything looked like it should. I put it in direct drive and turned it on, worked fine. Tried the back gears again, same problem. Finally tracked it down, I think. The lever on the bull gear is not working properly. When you flip in the back gear position it doesn’t go all the way down. When you push it down it seems to pop back up and the spindle locks. If you hold it down it engages properly. Will I need to disassemble the gear. The parts list shows a spring that I guess could be a problem? Thanks!


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Doesn't the 820 have a knob in front that you pull out to engage the back gears?  You may just need to adjust the knob/gear engagement to get it right.  The up/down stuff doesn't sound right to me, at least not for that model.  Pics would help.


----------



## vincent52100 (Jan 29, 2019)

I will get something me tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## tmenyc (Jan 30, 2019)

With a similar issue, I started a discussion in this exact subject recently...and think we had a pretty precise resolution.  Check here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/logan-820-direct-drive.76035/#post-638340

Tim


----------



## vincent52100 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the replies but technical advice won’t help. What I need is a doctor who specializes in the treatment of stupid! I’ve been using direct drive and back gears with no problem. BUT when I used it this last and time tried it I mentally reversed the lever position on the bull gear. Maybe I’m getting senile. I took a silver marking pin and labeled the positions to prevent another brain failure.


----------



## tmenyc (Jan 30, 2019)

Thats why I have a cheat sheet, in 14 pt type, at eye level in front of me, for back and direct drive and the positions of the feed reverse and power feed levers for various operations.  Gets a step ahead of the stupid!


----------



## vincent52100 (Jan 30, 2019)

Certainly what I need to do!


----------



## tmenyc (Jan 31, 2019)

I'll send a picture of it tonight.


----------



## gjmontll (Jan 31, 2019)

tmenyc said:


> I'll send a picture of it tonight.


Tim, That would be useful!


----------

